# What is a sponsor?



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

It was suggested (or implied) to me recently that I might have the wrong idea about what a sponsor is or does and what role they play.
It occurs to me that other people may be the same. So, I thought I would ask those who wish to throw in their 2 cents worth........So,
What do you think a sponsor is or does? ie; what do you think they do? what do you think they pay for?(if anything) Why do you think they do it? What do you think they get out of it?
What are your views?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

A sponsor helps an in individual or group by supplying gear or cash, and in return typically gets a reward, usually advertising/publicity.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A sponsor is someone who makes it easier to justify to your significant other the amount of time you spend on the water.

This is ussually done by the way of free things that "you would have bought anyway"


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

It depends on the level of sponsorship.

Some might get a free rod, reel or shirt etc. in return for displaying a sticker on their boat, others might get their entry fee paid for for having a tackle manufacturer or tackle shop's insignia on their shirt, others are even given a boat to fish from and all the gear to fish with. Depends on past results, how big the angler's profile is within the fishing community and how much coverage the sponsor will potentially receive.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Generally speaking though, no one fishing solely in Australia will be 100% subsidised for their fishing, not even close. THe top guys sill pay decent bucks. The US bass scene however is a different, these guys are payroll employees with prize money as a bonus.

A Sponsor in an aussie sense is basically a way to make a few things cheaper, ie- cost price instead of retail and a few free shirts.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Just to clarify something; My question is in general terms and does not have to relate to fishing.
Peoples basic understanding of a sponsor.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

To sponsor something is to support an event, activity, person, or organization financially or through the provision of products or services. A sponsor is the individual or group that provides the support, similar to a benefactor.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

dunebuggy said:


> It was suggested (or implied) to me recently that I might have the wrong idea about what a sponsor is or does and what role they play.


Theres good answers there so what was your idea of a sponsor BTW ?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> A sponsor helps an in individual or group by supplying gear or cash, and in return typically gets a reward, usually advertising/publicity.


Yes that my view, that hits the nail on the head IMO. 8)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Theres good answers there so what was your idea of a sponsor BTW ?


I think you have all covered it nicely with all your answers but I have to admit to liking one answer above all, part of what koich said; 
"A sponsor is someone who makes it easier to justify to your significant other the amount of time you spend on the water."

*My own opinion is that sponsors come in all shapes and sizes and contribute in different ways.*

They can or may supply goods or services for a group event or individual.
They can or may supply cash and or goods for prizes for an event.
They can or may provide part or full sponsorship to a group or individual.
The list goes on.
Some may do it for cheap advertising.
Some may do it as a tax write off.
The reasons companies enter into sponsoring someone are probably as long as the list of ways a sponsor can contribute.
I myself am a part sponsor of a club in which I used to be an active member. I supply webspace and a website. It's purley a love job in my case and I get nothing in return.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been "Sponsored" in many different ways while I played Paintball, and now that I'm playing Gridiron - Sponsored is a nice and official way of saying "These guys help me out in differing levels" basically.

I've had events fully covered (Paintball is VERY expensive) flights paid for, free soft goods (playing gear like clothing), discounts and free stuff.

From what I've been involved in, your "Sponsor" gets very little in return for their investment.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

quick question.

These sorts of threads ussually have a sting in the tail.

When is the one coming for here?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

When my sister-in-law's husband (no, not my brother, my wifes brother-in-law) wanted to come to Australia, we had to sponsor him. It means that if he can't get a job, we have to pay his way.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

koich said:


> quick question.
> 
> These sorts of threads ussually have a sting in the tail.
> 
> When is the one coming for here?


No Sting here koich, it's just that someone got me thinking and I was just curious to hear other people's thoughts.
There are some interesting viewpoints in here. Would you be happier if there WAS a sting?
EDIT; koich, would you like me to post you a scorpion? lol.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

As I said in an earlier post leftieant, someone got me thinking and I was curious what other people thought.
I think we have covered just about every conceivable meaning now. There were a lot of things bought up that I had not even thought of
Thanks to everyone for your input. I hope other people got as much out of this as I did.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Im a sponsor.
I sponsor a young (ok not so young anymore) women and two children.
I provide financial support, tuition, health care and first aid, transport, accommodation, food, clothing and hygiene facilities, entertainment, companionship, labour and maintenance with little returns.
Anyone considering this depth of sponsorship should reconsider, as the returns for this commitment are low and not a worthy investment.

cheers
Stu.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

dunebuggy said:


> Would you be happier if there WAS a sting?


Yeah, actually

It'd be more interesting.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

koich said:


> dunebuggy said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be happier if there WAS a sting?
> ...


OK, so here's the sting;
This whole thread/topic was set up as a trap to bait koich and we were all in on it. lol. 
Will that do?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Let him tattoo his name on your backside ?


Ummmmmmmm................................................................................................NO 
don't like needles


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

dunebuggy said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > dunebuggy said:
> ...


No, keep trying.

We need jucier drama around here.

Start crying or something.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

WWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH BOO HOO
somebody call me a WAAAAAAAHMULANCE


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Viking should give me a kayak for all the plugging I've done.

I'm quite keen on a profish.

Are you reading this Alex?

I would like a profish, and a cap.

Cheers, Josh

ps. I plan on catching fish from it. the kayak, not the cap. I doubt the cap is that bouyant.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Alex gave me some free rudder lines when mine broke. I was pretty stoked with that hey.

I'm not a demanding person.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Koich I have a viking profish 45 I don't use. It's only been on the water about 6 times. Wanna buy it? lol.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If it's free, you're on.


----------

